# no brine shrimp



## youngson91 (Mar 15, 2007)

alright some im planning on breeding p's soon im looking for a pair. but if i do get fry is their anything else to feed besides brine shrimp?


----------



## Badrad1532 (Apr 15, 2006)

worms-misquito Larva, flakes, anything healthy, small enough for them to eat


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Baby brine shrimp......your best bet


----------

